# NYPD flexes muscle with new addition to car fleet



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press

*







Several new police cruisers, like this 2006 Dodge Charger shown above, were on display at New York City Police Department's headquarters in New York. Police Commissioner Raymond Kelly unveiled the new police cruisers during a news conference on Monday.

(AP Photo/Mary Altaffer)
*

*NEW YORK*- The New York Police Department souped up its car fleet on Monday by adding a new version of a classic muscle car - the 2006 Dodge Charger. Top speed: 150 mph (240 kph).
The NYPD will test drive 15 new Chargers, including 10 with V-8 engines assigned to the highway unit, officials said. The remaining five will have V-6s and be used on regular patrol in the five boroughs.
If they pass inspection, they could replace hundreds of squad cars in the NYPD's 3,000-vehicle patrol fleet, now dominated by Ford Crown Victorias and Chevrolet Impalas.
"We're looking to diversify," said Police Commissioner Raymond Kelly.
In an analysis by Michigan State Police, Chargers equipped with V-8 engines had the quickest acceleration (6.52 seconds to 60 mph, or 96.5 kph) and fastest lap time (150 mph, 240 kph) of any police vehicle tested.
The Charger appeared in 1966. Over the next several years, it made an impact on the stock car circuit and on television, starring as the General Lee, an orange 1969 model, in "The Dukes of Hazzard."
A Web site for the car's manufacturer, DaimlerChrysler AG's Chrysler Group, lists the civilian model's starting price at $22,995. Modified police models - outfitted with fortified front seats, no rear-door handles and heftier brakes - typically are sold to law enforcement agencies at a discount.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## NFAfan (May 10, 2006)

My bet is that five of the 15 won't see a year on the road before they are totalled.

If it goes _FAST>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> you know its going to be pushed to and beyond the conditions._


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah maybe the highway patrol ones will last, but those things will not be able to handle the wear and tear of the city.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> ...The remaining five will have V-6s and be used on regular patrol in the five boroughs.


6 Cylinder engines in the city??
Even if they only were in service 1 shift a day, I cant imagine they will last very long.


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

It will be interesting to see if they take care of them or run them into the ground.


----------



## Irish_Cop_In_Va (Aug 14, 2006)

mr.anttrax said:


> It will be interesting to see if they take care of them or run them into the ground.


You can rest assured if those are pool cars and not take homes (and I doubt NYPD has a take home car program) that those cars will not only be ran into the ground, but dumped out of a 747 at 30,000 feet, dragged through the Sahara desert, and worst off all trampled over by 35,000 drunken screaming (and may I add moronic) Yankee fans- until they are finally retired from the fleet and bought by NY'S proud taxi services at auction.


----------

